# deodar decline



## newbym (Sep 21, 2008)

Over the past few months I have been noticing a wide-spread decline of quite a few doedar cedars (and a few blue atlas cedars) in the area and I cannot find any glaring reasons for it. Can anyone out there give me any ideas of what to look for to determine the cause. First off, it seems to be affecting only juvenile trees (< 15 yrs old). No evidence of exposure to any pesticide/herbicide, not even from over-spray from adjacent properties. No recent construcion/root zone compaction issues. The only thing I have been able to determine that the trees have in common is that they were all exposed to extremely high, salt-laden winds this last winter (upper Oregon coast got hit with sustained 100mph+ winds for over 36 hrs straight).


----------

